# South TB Tarpon



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice fish once again. Few questions what type of bait did you get him on and also what size line and leader are you working with? Thanks for any helpfull input


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

That one was 50lb Power Pro w/80lb leader, Owner Ultra Point hook. Coulda used 60lb leader no problem. She ate a live 7-8" Threadfin, mid water column in 8ft.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

GET R DONE


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pictures, congrats!  Will definitely keep an eye out for the video, can't wait to see it!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Rich, Ryan, we had a blast although hooking a tarpon on my fly rod would have been a bigger blast.  ;D

Ryan, talking about fuelage... I burned 2.2 gallons for the day.

Here's the vid Trey & I put together to celebrate the day and the catch, hope ya'll enjoy it...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

NICE! Thanks again for making the trip down! I just don't hope the worlds turn against me when they see I had something other than a fly rod in my hands, lol.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Great report.

I like the doubling up recounting the day. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good report guys! WTG!
All's well that ends well... Funny how one 
really good fish will make you forget broiling
all day... 
The boat looks like a winner, many more will
be caught out of her. 
Great job on the video Trey (AND Dad)
Great day, thanks for sharin'. [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply. I had a great time Thursday and I'm glad you guys could make it out. That Panga is SWEET!! I just wish you could have gotten a poon on the fly...I wanted to hear the sexy moan of that Penn International!

We definitely need to get together again before the season's over...we'll make it happen!

And Trey...nice video! I can't believe you got footage of the 2 best jumps!



> Ryan, talking about fuelage... I burned 2.2 gallons for the day.


We burned 6.75 gallons...I'm guessing some of it was due to us running a little bit more than you guys...but I'm sure it doesn't help that Rich like to run my boat at a consistent 5k RPM...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It sounds the same at 3.8k as it does at 5k, lol. And it runs better top to top.


----------

